# Some of my wildlife encounters along GMR



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)




----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

DUDE Those are AWESOME


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Awesome photos, I think I like the second one best!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

These are some of the best pictures I've seen of local river wildlife. Wow! Thank you for sharing! If you have those I bet you got more? I wouldn't be apposed to seeing those either. . . . . . . . .


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

If you had to caption the pic with the owl, looks like he would be saying, "Hey man! What's with all the noise? Keep it down I'm trying to sleep!"

All of those shots are awesome! Nice work, very well done.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Your pictures are always incredible man! Thanks for posting!


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

Thanks Guys!! Yes SMBHooker I've more GMR wildlife shots


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

I was really hoping for some turtle and bigfoot shots......Nice photos


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice photos, Bank Runner. Do you have any reptile pics?


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Dude these are awesome! Love the green heron pics, they always look so sneaky.


----------



## DblDinCincy (Apr 21, 2013)

bank runner said:


> View attachment 186260
> View attachment 186261
> View attachment 186262
> View attachment 186263
> ...


Great Shots! You must have a hell-of-a lens. Those are clear as all get out.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Those are great. I'd love to see more


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Please post more of these !!! Amazing.


----------



## Hampton77 (Jan 26, 2014)

Awesome pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dolomieu (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow! Beautiful representation of our local riverine residents! The wonderful thing about being outdoors and experiencing what you did through the lens is that you inspire people who normally would never dream about getting out to maybe see it for themselves. Most people I talk to that are not anglers or outdoors type have a hard time believing that we have beavers, otters, eagles, and even owls minutes from their suburban or even urban residences!
Thanks for sharing, and keep up the good work!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Outstanding photography !


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Those are absolutely amazing!!! Bravo


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Amazing pics!! The owl is just too cool


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Dude you are talented!


----------



## dagofisher123 (May 14, 2015)

bank runner said:


> View attachment 186260
> View attachment 186261
> View attachment 186262
> View attachment 186263
> ...


Beautiful pictures, is that a phone camera or something else? Thanks for posting, the wife makes fun of me for taking pictures of birds/flowers/ whatever....


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

dagofisher123 said:


> Beautiful pictures, is that a phone camera or something else?


If that's a phone camera BR is a ninja that can stalk a trophy buck close enough to mount on and ride him home. LOL


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

dagofisher123 said:


> Beautiful pictures, is that a phone camera or something else? Thanks for posting, the wife makes fun of me for taking pictures of birds/flowers/ whatever....


My bet is DSLR with at least a 300mm telephoto lens, cause those are some sweet pics!


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

Flannel_Carp said:


> My bet is DSLR with at least a 300mm telephoto lens, cause those are some sweet pics!


canon 40hs and canon sx60hs


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

dagofisher123 said:


> Beautiful pictures, is that a phone camera or something else? Thanks for posting, the wife makes fun of me for taking pictures of birds/flowers/ whatever....


canon sx40hs and sx60hs


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

bank runner said:


> canon 40hs and canon sx60hs


Holy optical zoom Batman!


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

Those are some of the best photos I've seen on here. You and OSG have the talent. The next time you see that beaver tell him to pick up his trash lol.


----------

